# Can we embed tweets?



## MossCommuter (28 Apr 2017)

Is it possible to embed tweets in a post?


----------



## Shaun (28 Apr 2017)

MossCommuter said:


> Is it possible to embed tweets in a post?


No, sorry.


----------



## Markymark (28 Apr 2017)




----------



## MossCommuter (28 Apr 2017)

Shaun said:


> No, sorry.


ta


----------



## Shaun (28 Apr 2017)

I've installed an add-on that embeds links to Tweets and Facebook posts - click the media button (or post the link directly) and where it matches the BBCode it will embed the media:


View: https://twitter.com/CycleChat/status/846730775810715651


We'll give it a whirl and see if it's any good or not.

Cheers,
Shaun


----------



## Shaun (28 Apr 2017)

It'll do Instagram too:


View: https://www.instagram.com/p/BDV9d7tEw3z/?taken-by=sodanopop


----------



## Shaun (28 Apr 2017)

This will look familiar to at least one CC'er:


View: https://www.instagram.com/p/BGY6aKPgkBv/


----------



## psmiffy (28 Apr 2017)

Can we voluntarily opt out of tweets


----------



## MossCommuter (29 Apr 2017)

Yay!

Nice one!

Thanks


----------



## Dogtrousers (2 May 2017)

It works! https://www.cyclechat.net/threads/2...ar-amanda-coker-challenge.214868/post-4785024

Thanks @Shaun


----------

